# peacock eel



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

well i am going to purchase a peacock eel for my 55g..I wanted to know so general info in these fish.What do they eat, are they shy or shy eaters,there is some competition for food in my tank but is not to bad. They mostly eat flakes. are eels picky eater or will they eat a veriety of foods rite when they hit the water.the food i might feed it is bloodworms,krill,guppies,shrimp pellets, and algea flakes. What foods will work the best.Also if anyone has ever had these eels please post your comments on them. Thank You!!!

PS:they will be 5-6'' when i get them


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

metallicaRules said:


> well i am going to purchase a peacock eel for my 55g..I wanted to know so general info in these fish.What do they eat, are they shy or shy eaters,there is some competition for food in my tank but is not to bad. They mostly eat flakes. are eels picky eater or will they eat a veriety of foods rite when they hit the water.the food i might feed it is bloodworms,krill,guppies,shrimp pellets, and algea flakes. What foods will work the best.Also if anyone has ever had these eels please post your comments on them. Thank You!!!
> 
> PS:they will be 5-6'' when i get them


i had one of these, it was pretty cool, but it was shy, always hiding in the sand or in my plants. It would eat blood worms and flakes.


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

mauls said:


> well i am going to purchase a peacock eel for my 55g..I wanted to know so general info in these fish.What do they eat, are they shy or shy eaters,there is some competition for food in my tank but is not to bad. They mostly eat flakes. are eels picky eater or will they eat a veriety of foods rite when they hit the water.the food i might feed it is bloodworms,krill,guppies,shrimp pellets, and algea flakes. What foods will work the best.Also if anyone has ever had these eels please post your comments on them. Thank You!!!
> 
> PS:they will be 5-6'' when i get them


i had one of these, it was pretty cool, but it was shy, always hiding in the sand or in my plants. It would eat blood worms and flakes.
[/quote]

how shy, are they easy fish to care for, what about snowflake eels, how big do they get are the good in a 55g,what do they eat, are they shy,more comments would be good.Thank You


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

metallicaRules said:


> well i am going to purchase a peacock eel for my 55g..I wanted to know so general info in these fish.What do they eat, are they shy or shy eaters,there is some competition for food in my tank but is not to bad. They mostly eat flakes. are eels picky eater or will they eat a veriety of foods rite when they hit the water.the food i might feed it is bloodworms,krill,guppies,shrimp pellets, and algea flakes. What foods will work the best.Also if anyone has ever had these eels please post your comments on them. Thank You!!!
> 
> PS:they will be 5-6'' when i get them


i had one of these, it was pretty cool, but it was shy, always hiding in the sand or in my plants. It would eat blood worms and flakes.
[/quote]

how shy, are they easy fish to care for, what about snowflake eels, how big do they get are the good in a 55g,what do they eat, are they shy,more comments would be good.Thank You
[/quote]








snowflake eels are sw


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> well i am going to purchase a peacock eel for my 55g..I wanted to know so general info in these fish.What do they eat, are they shy or shy eaters,there is some competition for food in my tank but is not to bad. They mostly eat flakes. are eels picky eater or will they eat a veriety of foods rite when they hit the water.the food i might feed it is bloodworms,krill,guppies,shrimp pellets, and algea flakes. What foods will work the best.Also if anyone has ever had these eels please post your comments on them. Thank You!!!
> 
> PS:they will be 5-6'' when i get them


i had one of these, it was pretty cool, but it was shy, always hiding in the sand or in my plants. It would eat blood worms and flakes.
[/quote]

how shy, are they easy fish to care for, what about snowflake eels, how big do they get are the good in a 55g,what do they eat, are they shy,more comments would be good.Thank You
[/quote]








snowflake eels are sw
[/quote]
sry not that 1 i am not that stupid, what does anyone know anout peacock eels


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i havent even seen a bloody pic of one yet.lol

time for me to go check out google...


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Puff said:


> i havent even seen a bloody pic of one yet.lol
> 
> time for me to go check out google...


so who has info on peacock eels??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.

they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.

you need to be sure they get the food because they can be a little bit slow at getting the food.

they dont seem the easiest of fish to settle into a tank eithr, I have kept several spiney eels over the years, but I never managed to settle a peacock eel into a tank - and I tried a few times.


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Innes said:


> these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.
> 
> they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.
> 
> ...


how big do spiney eels get, peacock were the smallest and cheapest so thats why i consitered them. Where can i get them for a good price on the internet and what is some basic info on spiny eels


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.
> 
> they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.
> 
> ...


how big do spiney eels get, peacock were the smallest and cheapest so thats why i consitered them. Where can i get them for a good price on the internet and what is some basic info on spiny eels
[/quote]

anyone????


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

metallicaRules said:


> these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.
> 
> they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.
> 
> ...


how big do spiney eels get, peacock were the smallest and cheapest so thats why i consitered them. Where can i get them for a good price on the internet and what is some basic info on spiny eels
[/quote]
tyre-track eel profile
fire eel profile

not too sure where to buy online as I work in a lfs :laugh:


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Innes said:


> these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.
> 
> they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.
> 
> ...


how big do spiney eels get, peacock were the smallest and cheapest so thats why i consitered them. Where can i get them for a good price on the internet and what is some basic info on spiny eels
[/quote]
tyre-track eel profile
fire eel profile

not too sure where to buy online as I work in a lfs :laugh:
[/quote]
Thaks for all your help but i still have a few more questions, what is the smallest FW eel i can buy that will suit a 55g that is easy to care for, out of all the eels which 1 would you prefer to me. also how do i solve the problem of the escaping from my tank there are big gaps at the end of the hood where u can hang a filter. i covered them up with pieces of carpet, is that good enough, also i saw that those eels get pretty big so will they even fit in a 55g. Thanks for all your help


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> these fish are difficult to get feeding, tyre-track or fire eels are easier.
> 
> they will eat bloodworms, and possibly prawns or earthworms.
> 
> ...


how big do spiney eels get, peacock were the smallest and cheapest so thats why i consitered them. Where can i get them for a good price on the internet and what is some basic info on spiny eels
[/quote]
tyre-track eel profile
fire eel profile

not too sure where to buy online as I work in a lfs :laugh:
[/quote]
Thaks for all your help but i still have a few more questions, what is the smallest FW eel i can buy that will suit a 55g that is easy to care for, out of all the eels which 1 would you prefer to me. also how do i solve the problem of the escaping from my tank there are big gaps at the end of the hood where u can hang a filter. i covered them up with pieces of carpet, is that good enough, also i saw that those eels get pretty big so will they even fit in a 55g. Thanks for all your help
[/quote]

also i see that a lot of people own dinosaur eels, what are they like and how big do they get, will they be good in a 55g for life, also are they shy eaters and what do they eat, are they hard to get eating and settle in your tank, also are they exellent escape artists and could easily get out of your tank????? also if they are suited for my tank what is a good online fish store that would supply them and ship them to me. Thank you guys for all your help


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> also i see that a lot of people own dinosaur eels, what are they like and how big do they get, will they be good in a 55g for life, also are they shy eaters and what do they eat, are they hard to get eating and settle in your tank, also are they exellent escape artists and could easily get out of your tank????? also if they are suited for my tank what is a good online fish store that would supply them and ship them to me. Thank you guys for all your help


"Dinosaur eel" is a store-name often used for polyopterus Senegalus. Do they look like this?


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> also i see that a lot of people own dinosaur eels, what are they like and how big do they get, will they be good in a 55g for life, also are they shy eaters and what do they eat, are they hard to get eating and settle in your tank, also are they exellent escape artists and could easily get out of your tank????? also if they are suited for my tank what is a good online fish store that would supply them and ship them to me. Thank you guys for all your help


"Dinosaur eel" is a store-name often used for polyopterus Senegalus. Do they look like this?
















[/quote]

i have seen those before, are they cool to keep, do they get big or can they be housed in a 55g some info on them would be great.. Thank You


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> i have seen those before, are they cool to keep, do they get big or can they be housed in a 55g some info on them would be great.. Thank You


Sure, they can be kept in a 55 gallon. The thing to remeber with these fish is to ensure they are getting their share of the food.


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> i have seen those before, are they cool to keep, do they get big or can they be housed in a 55g some info on them would be great.. Thank You


Sure, they can be kept in a 55 gallon. The thing to remeber with these fish is to ensure they are getting their share of the food.
[/quote]

how do i do that and what do they eat, also my other fish eats feeder fish and crikets, will that dinosaur eel eat all of his food or leave it alone, is the dino good on bloodworms??? and are they really shy eaters?


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I've had a peacock eel before and it was the best fish I've ever had. I started him out in a 20g tank and fed him the bloodworm cubes. Once it got comfortable, it swam around the tank all the time. I eventually put him in a 240 gallong tank with some arowanas, peacock bass, clown knives, etc. I had him in that tank for 5 months but it eventually went missing. That was a very bad mistake on my part.

Anyways, peacock eels would be perfect for you 55 as long as you dont have predators in the tank. From what I remember, its max size in an aquarium is 10" (the smallest of all the spiney eels). If you end up buying it, make sure you get one that is eating well and has a full stomach. Hope that helps.


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

xoshagsox said:


> I've had a peacock eel before and it was the best fish I've ever had. I started him out in a 20g tank and fed him the bloodworm cubes. Once it got comfortable, it swam around the tank all the time. I eventually put him in a 240 gallong tank with some arowanas, peacock bass, clown knives, etc. I had him in that tank for 5 months but it eventually went missing. That was a very bad mistake on my part.
> 
> Anyways, peacock eels would be perfect for you 55 as long as you dont have predators in the tank. From what I remember, its max size in an aquarium is 10" (the smallest of all the spiney eels). If you end up buying it, make sure you get one that is eating well and has a full stomach. Hope that helps.


Thank you, so u think that if i feed it with a turkey baster he will be fine, also what about those senegals or dino eels, no any info on them


----------



## storm2284 (Dec 17, 2005)

the dinosaur eel or birchir is a lovely fish to keep but if given the chance will go walkies. mine found the powerhead and i lost it. rip these are predatory fish so will eat anything that will fit in their mouth mine loved prawns 
a mainly bottom dwelling fish they have a 'lung' which means they can breathe atmosferic air
they do get to a fair size (up to 2ft. but normally about 15") so 55g would not do for too

long hope this helps

these are fantastic animals though. if you have the space and larger fish i would certainly recomend one. i love their faces!


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

storm2284 said:


> the dinosaur eel or birchir is a lovely fish to keep but if given the chance will go walkies. mine found the powerhead and i lost it. rip these are predatory fish so will eat anything that will fit in their mouth mine loved prawns
> a mainly bottom dwelling fish they have a 'lung' which means they can breathe atmosferic air
> they do get to a fair size (up to 2ft. but normally about 15") so 55g would not do for too
> 
> ...


Well i dont want to over crowed my tank so i guess i will get a peacock eel, but i must know how to get them to eat and thrive in my tank


----------



## storm2284 (Dec 17, 2005)

i hand feed my spiny with bloodworm and my small fire eel too they need somewhere to hide. a piece of plastic tube is ideal. and a word of warning. they are peaceful but oppertunist too if they get the chance a small fish will dissappear if you get the drift. they can get big but slowly.
but to get them to thrive ----- plastic tube to hide in. not too wide they like security and taking the time too get them to feed out your hand. you will have such fun doing it too! good luck! keep us posted. you wont regret it!


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

storm2284 said:


> i hand feed my spiny with bloodworm and my small fire eel too they need somewhere to hide. a piece of plastic tube is ideal. and a word of warning. they are peaceful but oppertunist too if they get the chance a small fish will dissappear if you get the drift. they can get big but slowly.
> but to get them to thrive ----- plastic tube to hide in. not too wide they like security and taking the time too get them to feed out your hand. you will have such fun doing it too! good luck! keep us posted. you wont regret it!


so u think it is a good idea then...OK, Well i ahve cheaked some web sites to see if they have them but they dont what site usually has them in stock, Thanks for your help


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> i hand feed my spiny with bloodworm and my small fire eel too they need somewhere to hide. a piece of plastic tube is ideal. and a word of warning. they are peaceful but oppertunist too if they get the chance a small fish will dissappear if you get the drift. they can get big but slowly.
> but to get them to thrive ----- plastic tube to hide in. not too wide they like security and taking the time too get them to feed out your hand. you will have such fun doing it too! good luck! keep us posted. you wont regret it!


so u think it is a good idea then...OK, Well i ahve cheaked some web sites to see if they have them but they dont what site usually has them in stock, Thanks for your help
[/quote]

well i got 1 from the lfs today. it is a striped peacock eel about 5''. i put some misqito larve in their. will he eat that or not. what is the best thing do feed them. also are they shy their whole lives becaure all he does is bury itself under the gravel. if u could help me that would be great.Thanks!


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

will bloodworms work. what is the best food for them that is fairly cheap. anyone????


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> well i got 1 from the lfs today. it is a striped peacock eel about 5''. i put some misqito larve in their. will he eat that or not. what is the best thing do feed them. also are they shy their whole lives becaure all he does is bury itself under the gravel. if u could help me that would be great.Thanks!


When I had a tire track eel, I initially got it started eating on live blackworms. From there, it began to take frozen foods like bloodworms. (Then I spoiled the fish on live ghost shrimp and earthworms and never got it to eat frozen foods again. )


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> well i got 1 from the lfs today. it is a striped peacock eel about 5''. i put some misqito larve in their. will he eat that or not. what is the best thing do feed them. also are they shy their whole lives becaure all he does is bury itself under the gravel. if u could help me that would be great.Thanks!


When I had a tire track eel, I initially got it started eating on live blackworms. From there, it began to take frozen foods like bloodworms. (Then I spoiled the fish on live ghost shrimp and earthworms and never got it to eat frozen foods again. )
[/quote]

well i have had i for only 3 days now and its missing, my tank is sealed up i checked th floor and filter and looked in the gravel and its not there. do u guys think he will turn up. i have turned the lights off for about 4 hours and then turned them back on to see if he had come out but he is not. what should i do


----------

